# Fries vs rings or mushrooms



## applecruncher (Apr 18, 2015)

I’m not against French fries, in fact I like them. But I get tired of most dishes/sandwiches automatically serving fries vs giving a choice.

I went to lunch with a friend yesterday at a casual but very nice restaurant. I ordered the turkey club sandwich and asked for onion rings instead of fries – and got them. They were excellent! 

Most fast food places only have fries, except for Burger King. Yeah, yeah, I know many of you don’t go to fast food places but I’m not ashamed to admit I sometimes go and just get onion rings. And I love deep fried mushrooms! Hard to find, but I treat myself and get them from a great deli.

Enough with the fries already!


----------



## ~Lenore (Apr 18, 2015)

*I try to eat right.  Now after that statement, if we are making this confession time, I go to McDonalds maybe one every week or two.  I get the grilled onion cheddar burger on the dollar menu!  I also get a small order of fries.  The burger is a simple patty, grilled onions, one slice of white cheddar cheese and nothing else.  I bring it home and pour on  some mustard and enjoy it.  *


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2015)

I often order onion rings in lieu of fries.


----------



## Lon (Apr 21, 2015)

Sweet potato fries are better for you and oh so good.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 21, 2015)

Love onion rings and fries too, sweet potato fries, not so much.  I ate way too many baked sweet potatoes back when.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 21, 2015)

Sweet potato fries are not bad if they are not battered but most are. May as well get regular fries. As far as onion rings,give me the whole onion ring-not the "formed" rings that Burger King serves. I do like their zesty sauce though.... When hubby and I go out to a diner for burgers we usually order one fries and one onion rings and share.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 21, 2015)

Love "schrooms.  only not every place has them..   Onion rings?  you never know if you are going to get real honest to goodness rings, or those chopped and reconstituted preformed things..   As for fries?  never was a big fan.  I can eat a few with a burger, but that's about it.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 21, 2015)

> do like their zesty sauce though....



Yeah, I like the BK Zesty sauce.


----------



## mlh (Aug 21, 2020)

I like fried green beans.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 21, 2020)

I'd go to Outback just to get their Blooming Onion.  It was delicious.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 21, 2020)

Another vote for onion rings.

Years ago we had a restaurant called Rib Inns in the area that specialized in barbeque but they had onion loaf. 

It was a deep-fried loaf of onion rings that came to the table as a crispy golden brick.

This recipe sounds very similar.

https://fox59.com/morning-news/recipes/recipe-the-giant-onion-loaf/


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 22, 2020)

I vote hands down for mushrooms with real onion rings a close second. Not a fan of fries.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

People eat out because they don't have a deep fryer at home.

Battered mushrooms in a ball. My mother made those. 

Onion rings have to be fresh and sprinkled with malt vinegar.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 22, 2020)

I prefer onion rings but what I really like is fried zucchini. A lot of places use to serve as an option back in the 80's. I guess it was just a fad though.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Zucchini is a seasonal vegetable. I did some this year. Battered and fried. You need the small ones.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 22, 2020)

If faced with the options of fries, onion rings, and mushrooms, I'd have a very difficult time choosing-  I love them all!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)

I prefer onion rings.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 6, 2021)

Love onion rings more than fries.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 8, 2021)

Like them all, eat them all, I shouldn't though (less than healthy), the onion rings also can make me gassy.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 8, 2021)

~Lenore said:


> *I try to eat right.  Now after that statement, if we are making this confession time, I go to McDonalds maybe one every week or two.  I get the grilled onion cheddar burger on the dollar menu!  I also get a small order of fries.  The burger is a simple patty, grilled onions, one slice of white cheddar cheese and nothing else.  I bring it home and pour on  some mustard and enjoy it.  *


McDonald’s meat has not been good lately, very upsetting, as I love their single burger.  I’m done with fries totally tired of them


----------

